# hdmi a vga+audio cable



## josancardenasm (Nov 26, 2010)

Hola me gustaria hacer un cable de hdmi a vga para conectar mi ps3 a mi monitor. Esque el cable lo he buscado por tdos lados y no lo encuentro, alquien tiene una idea de como hacerlo o sabe de algun esquema?


----------



## Jaime Johan (Nov 26, 2010)

Te recomiendo que consultes el pinout del cable y de acuerdo a eso puedes comenzar a relacionar las señales VGA con las de HDMI , tambien habria que ver si hay compatibilidad de estas señales con el formato VGA o XGA , de lo contrario habria que elaborar o implementar un driver que convierta las señales RGB y sincronismos HDMI a VGA.

Comienza con este enlace http://www.interfacebus.com/HDMI_Pinout_Bus.html


----------



## josancardenasm (Nov 26, 2010)

Hola, gracias por responder. Ya habia pensado en eso, en conectar pines, pero como puedo saber de que tipo es el cable vga como dices? Es que me he perdido un poco en eso de la compatibilidad.

otra cosa es que miro los pinout de los dos y no encuentro ninguna relacion. por ejemplo el del hdmi solo habla de data, pero el vga si habla de señal roja, verde o azul


----------

